# Adult coat coming in silkier?



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

My maltese is about 6 months old. She had a mix of silky and cottony. Lately I noticed her roots are now straight and feel softer and silkier then the rest of her hair. It's about two inches of silky roots and three inches of cottony coat. My question is, can there hair change like this? Also her halos are finally almost all here, it's been filling out slowly but surely. Her nose still has a bit of pink. Will it fill out at this point. Has anyone's babies nose fill out later? Thanks again!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes the coat can change. That is very normal in Maltese. The pigment may or may not come in. Some lines have pigment that is slower to fill while others fill by 8 weeks while others remain pink forever. I wouldn't fuss over it.


----------

